# Sammy at training day



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

sounds like he did wonderful and he is ready for senior!!!! And for the record he is a very nice looking dog. Go Sammy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking really good!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos! He's looking very handsome, too. Go Team Sammy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Way to go! Those are great photos!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job both of you! Very proud of how well you're doing with training.


----------



## Tejasjessi (Jun 27, 2016)

What a handsome dog! Look forward to following Sammy's senior journey.

Jessi


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome work! Your dog is gorgeous and I love seeing them do the work they were originally bred for!


----------

